# stressful spay



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

Thought I'd share pippys spay story- talk about stressful! Lol.

Took her into the vets last Fri at 8.30am, she hated me leaving her and polished the floor with her belly as the nurse walked her into the back, I had to leave quick. I rang at 1 to be told she was fine, surgery had gone well and she'd had a couple of baby teeth removed too. I picked her up at 3.30 she was very pleased to see me and virtually ran to the car and jumped in before I had chance to pick her up which she wasn't supposed to do. 
Came home and slept for a bit, then Wolfed down a chicken and rice tea. Slept all eve and night but made it clear she didn't like the collar! 
Sat morn was awful! Throwing herself round the room and into walls, panting, nose dripping and desperately trying to get the collar off, was horrible to watch. I rang the vets and took her in for a painkilling injection. Don't think was in pain but just was really distressed about the collar so I popped to the shop and got her a small slightly padded collar which she does tolerate a bit better. Also tried taking it off and putting her in a baby vest with poppers which looked very cute but then she got distressed on Sunday morn when she wet it!

Sunday was not quite so bad and she slept most of the day away but I was getting a bit worried as she had been eating well but hadn't pooed since Fri morn so against vets advice I took her for a little walk around the block on Monday where she finally did one. 
All was going well till this morn where she woke me at 5.30am, I went down to a kitchen full of sick and diarrhoea!! Yuk. Starved her today then took her to vets tonight for a post open check and they've now put her on antibiotics as a few local dogs have a bug! 

Can't wait till next Mon when she has the stitches removed and I finally take off the dreaded collar! Lol. Tho the vet did suggest I take it off for short periods while I'm watching her and see if she goes for stitches but Def put it back on at night. He has also ok'd short walks around the block. Thank goodness lol.

Is this a normal spay experience or just my dog


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yikes, this is just not what I wanted to hear with Timi's spay coming up!


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yikes, this is just not what I wanted to hear with Timi's spay coming up!


I'd be tempted to get a collar now and have short practice sessions with it


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You know not so long ago they didn't systematically send every dog with those collars. My dog didn't have one and she did fine. It's not always so hard.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor little Pippy - and poor you! I hope that once the stitches are out things settle down a bit, and that the D&V does not continue - sounds as though you could both do with a restful week.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I wonder why they typically leave the wounds open? I bought some coflex for Timi, I think I will try wrapping it instead of the collar.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I always feel so bad for them with that collar, I'd go nuts too. Sorry to hear it went so badly. Abbey had little moments where she would try to take the collar off, but nothing so frantic as your poor baby. I did take it off several times throughout the day and evening, to brush her, take breaks during the day and sit with her and in the evening watching some TV. I think it helped to give her those breaks and she loved me brushing around her neck when it was off.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww poor thing. Jose` had some stitches in the back of his ear not too long ago (when he had his teeth cleaned) and he is okay with the collar. But I took it off and just watched him. He never messed with the wound at all so I just left it off. But of course, if you're not watching, that's risky. I remember back in the day...yeah, I don't remember those things being used so routinely. But it is definitely not good if they rip out their sutures. I do hope things will heal up quickly for your little one.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I had two dogs spayed (a foster dog and Cammie) by two different vets. Both of the vets used internal stitches and told me that a collar wasn't necessary. Recovery in both cases was a lot easier than what you described.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

peppersb said:


> I had two dogs spayed (a foster dog and Cammie) by two different vets. Both of the vets used internal stitches and told me that a collar wasn't necessary. Recovery in both cases was a lot easier than what you described.


Yes, it is better and probably more expensive to use internal stitches. Sometimes a combination of both is used.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry you are having such a hard time, hope it gets better.
Zoe had that darn thing on for 11 days, she did try to get it off though it wasn't horrible.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

MiniPoo said:


> Yes, it is better and probably more expensive to use internal stitches. Sometimes a combination of both is used.


I don't remember the exact prices, but I do remember thinking that the price was very reasonable in both cases. Also, internal stitches was the normal standard of care for both vets, not a more expensive option. For anyone who is going to have a pet spayed, I would definitely ask if the vet plans to use internal stitches. It is definitely nice to not have to deal with the cone.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily never needed the collar and she left her surgical site alone. She never acted like she was in pain although I did have her on metacam for a couple of days. My vet used glue, not sutures so we didn't have to go back for suture removal.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha had horrible bruising after her spay and she was in a lot of pain for about 3 days. I had stressed to the vet I did not want metal internal stitches. I hate when you rub a dogs tummy and you can feel the stitches. So he used the dissolvable ones inside and the ones you have to remove outside. 

Now that she is healed and the inside ones have dissolved you cannot see or feel where the surgery was done. 

I was given a collar but didn't use it but for a couple of times for short periods when I wasn't with her. Otherwise I watched her and kept a tiny newborn t shirt on her.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think the hardest part is keeping an active, young dog in the slow lane for recovery. I hope your little girl heals quickly and is back to her routine soon.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am not going to specify what kind of stitches to use on Timi - I am paying for the best Veterinary Surgeon in NYC, and whatever she thinks is best is OK by me!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I wasn't suggesting you do. Other's had mentioned that their vets had used internal stitches so I was just commenting on what was used on Misha. Im sorry if you thought I was suggesting that, I was simply commenting on the thread.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I wasn't suggesting you do. Other's had mentioned that their vets had used internal stitches so I was just commenting on what was used on Misha. Im sorry if you thought I was suggesting that, I was simply commenting on the thread.



No, it just seemed like everybody was saying that they have a preference, and though I could have asked you all how come and spent a week debating and researching which I want for Timi, the thought occurred to me that 
I am paying big bucks for a top surgeon, I am not going to tell her how to do it, just going to trust that she knows best.
Just talking to myself I guess lol
Sorry for hijacking the thread!


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

I took it off for a bit last night and she had a really good scratch around the legs and back end but thankfully only went for the stitches a couple of times and stopped when I told her no. So I'll try and leave it off as much a possible while I'm home. She desperately needs a thorough brushing as she has lots of Mats around her neck which will prob need cutting off, it's amazing how Quick they appear! 
She is starting to accept the collar now tho so hopefully we are over the worst. I can't wait to give her a good run in the local field with her friends! She also stinks so looking forward to bathing her too! Lol.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sweets said:


> I took it off for a bit last night and she had a really good scratch around the legs and back end but thankfully only went for the stitches a couple of times and stopped when I told her no. So I'll try and leave it off as much a possible while I'm home. She desperately needs a thorough brushing as she has lots of Mats around her neck which will prob need cutting off, it's amazing how Quick they appear!
> 
> She is starting to accept the collar now tho so hopefully we are over the worst. I can't wait to give her a good run in the local field with her friends! She also stinks so looking forward to bathing her too! Lol.



How long do you expect it will be before she can have a good run?


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm hoping from Next Monday as that's when she has the stitches out. She enjoys her exercise and even tho is a toy she loves bombing around the local field chasing her ball with big dogs and small! Lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sweets said:


> I'm hoping from Next Monday as that's when she has the stitches out. She enjoys her exercise and even tho is a toy she loves bombing around the local field chasing her ball with big dogs and small! Lol



Please let us know, as you can imagine I am extra interested in following this


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not sure why we would assume they aren't in pain the day after major surgery. I'm surprised they don't give them more for the discomfort for a few days afterward - if it was me, I'd be buzzing the nurse for more meds constantly : )


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Spoos+Ponies, I think you are right. Though some dogs may be very stoic and not show the pain, I believe they hurt just as much as we do after surgery.

Misha was NOT sotic! lol, she let me know she was hurting and I kept up on those pain pills. She was so pathetic. I felt so bad for her!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So how many days worth of pain meds should I insist upon for Timi? She will also need them to prevent her from "flying" too soon?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think I had Zooey on Metacam for a week after her spay. She did really well.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't know, I think maybe some dogs feel pain more than others? Depending on how the surgery was performed and pain meds given? I had one foster dog who was spayed and acted like nothing had happened and another who shook in my arms the first day. Most girls have had some discomfort for the first day or two, but then they bounce back.


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

I was told when I rang on the Sat morn that pip had had a long acting painkiller after the operation on the Fri but she could come in for another so we did, she she had it and they said it would last 24hrs. It was only the Sat and,Sun morn that she was miserable, she is now full of beans and back to normal! 
My vets only do neutering on a Fri which I suppose is good because they have weekends at home to recover with owners prob around but i Suppose it depends if you work or not to if it suits you.


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

Went to the vets for stitch removal this aft and pip ran in! This surprised the vet as he said spaying usually spoils the good relationship they have with puppies lol, he was greeted with a wagging tail!

He took them out with no trauma, she was as good as gold.

After 10 days with just having short walks around the block she loved it that we stopped at the local field on the way home for a good run. She leapt about like a new born lamb! Lol and had a good race around with the other dogs so we are finally back to normal. Yippee!

Seeing how she was last weekend I doubted whether or not I had done the right thing letting her have the operation but now I know a few days of her being uncomfortable was definitely worth it


----------

